# Tiny7 or 7 Home Basic?



## WiiCube_2013 (May 4, 2014)

To install Windows 7 on a PC that can't handle too much which one of the two is better?

Tiny7 is a custom stripped Windows 7 version but 7 Home Basic is official with only the very basics but would it be possible that 7 Home Basic is as light as Tiny7?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 4, 2014)

I don't do modded Windows installs for anything I want to run regularly. Too much modification most of the time, almost always to things that are useless in most cases but will crash the system fantastically if you try running a program that depends on them. Generally they'll offset your base RAM and HDD footprint and absolutely nothing else useful.

Generally, I'd go with Home Basic or an XP install, maybe some sort of newbie-friendly Linux distro if you're not doing much that really requires Windows.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks, I'll give Home Basic a try.

The only reason why XP isn't a choice is due to being no longer supported.


----------



## techboy (May 4, 2014)

Agreed with the above here. My experience: those custom versions of windows are complete junk, even if they don't show it right away. I used a stripped 7 once. Worked great for a week, then I went to install something to discover the 16-bit support was missing. Decided to put a game on there, directx had been severely neutered and game kept crashing. Ms word and excel worked but the speech rec. didn't work. Onenote crashed every 5 minutes. Outlook didn't work at all.

Do yourself a favor and forget that those modded versions exist. Not only does it cause headache, there's no way of knowing that the author didn't put malware in it either.


----------



## ov3rkill (May 4, 2014)

Default is always nice and recommended. That way you won't have a problem troubleshooting in case you encounter upon installing or running some apps.


----------



## Jayro (May 4, 2014)

I always strip down my windows discs, and re-compile them with only the drivers i need, and all current updates. Then after install, I activate 7 with "Windows Loader" by DAZ, and i'm off to ninite.com to install majority of my apps.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2014)

If I strip anything then it is my own work (or more accurately nlite/vlite/MS' own tools and me selecting options), and even then I have. Otherwise my workflow is somewhat similar to JayRo's. Likewise if you are getting it off some shady torrent site then who knows what was done, even if they claim it to otherwise be a copy of a scene release. I can not say I have had a machine compromised like that cross my bench or that I have actually heard of one but it is a real fear in that scenario.

"home basic". Do you mean the actual edition of windows 7? If so it is pretty basic and enough that it would trouble even a normal user (if you somehow magically get the X64 version, it is not retail available after all, then you are still limited to 8 gigs of RAM if some sites are to be believed and you do not have things like internet connection sharing). Some might be more concerned with the loss of the some of the media stuff (nasty old WMP is there but the center and extenders are not) but that is why we have CCCP, XBMC, Tversity and its ilk as well as stuff like VLC. Similarly there is some nice stuff but other than domains it is replicated easily enough and usually for free.


----------



## WaryLouka (May 4, 2014)

I tried to install Windows XP Black Edition once, because it's basically Windows XP _( Honestly my favorite Operating System. I know it's outdated )_ and it have drivers included.
After 2 minutes of use my computer suddenly got a blue screen, and furthermore there was a small amount of incompatible drivers for my system. I switched to Linux ( Xubuntu ) and everything was fine.


----------

